# If you can't take what the ther person is saying don't bring a knife to a gun fight.



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Wise words for more than 100 years.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

We used to sing that at school, under somewhat less stressful circumstances though I'm glad to say.


----------

